# First baby for 2008.....



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, his/her little butt anyway..... 
Must have hatched during the night sometime, as it was here this morning early. Someone mentioned seeing who got the first baby for 2008. Although this one will be banded next week with a 2008 band and it's a 2008 youngster, it wasn't ACTUALLY hatched in 2008......so, we'll have to see who has the first REAL baby of the new year. You can see the other egg pipping, so should have another one in a little while.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You can see the other egg pipping, so should have another one in a little while.


And there will of course be MORE pictures when you do!! 

Who could not love those fuzzy little wisps.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> *Well, his/her little butt *anyway.....
> Must have hatched during the night sometime, as it was here this morning early.


....and one cute little butt it is.  Congratulations on your first young bird team hatchling for 2008! 

Thanks for sharing, I always enjoy pictures of your babies!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww... sure gives new meaning for me when I say "cute butt"  Can't wait to see more pictures - love fuzzy babies


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a perfectly lovely little fuzzy butt! Congrats!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Renee! I know you've been waiting eagerly to hear peeping.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congradulations 
What a cute little fuzz ball he/she is.
Can't wait to hear how all your little ones turn out


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, I'm glad this is a PIGEON site...gives a WHOLE new meaning to FUZZY BUTT!!    

...AND, a VERY cute one it is, Renee...I KNOW you will be posting updated pics of the sibling!!

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the new hatch! My compliments also to the parents for the outstanding nest they built!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Cute Butt It Is. So How Many More Birds Sitting. Hope Every baby Born In The Loft has A Cute Fuzzy Butt And Has Good Health.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Yeah, I'm glad this is a PIGEON site...gives a WHOLE new meaning to FUZZY BUTT!!
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Yeah .. we call them fluffy butts on the duck lists where everyone is besotted with fluffy duckling (and even grown up duck) butts  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, somehow I missed this thread until just now. There is nothing cuter than a pink and yellow pigeon butt. Looking forward to the rest that hatch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> What A Cute Butt It Is. So How Many More Birds Sitting. Hope Every baby Born In The Loft has A Cute Fuzzy Butt And Has Good Health.


Got 12 pair on eggs. Two should hatch tomorrow and then the rest should start hatching on the 2nd.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Boy You'll Have Your Hands Full Taking Use Pictures Of All Those Cute Fuzzy Babys. Then Comes The Work Banding Them Then All To other Fun Stuff Thats Rigth Its Not Work Its All Fun Stuff. Can't Wait To See More Pictures Of All Your New Babys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, somehow I missed this thread until just now. *There is nothing cuter than a pink and yellow pigeon butt.* Looking forward to the rest that hatch.


Actually, to me, Maggie...it's the FUZZY part that tips the 'cute' scale!!  

And Terry, I can also relate to FLUFFY DUCK BUTTS too... Ducks are adorable! I keep seeing Mr. Flapper and the gang!  


Shi


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*08 Baby*

Hey Renee, Congrats on the first little one!Sounds like you have your breeders taking care of business. I have 5 pair on eggs now. One pair should start hatching tommorow the rest should come sometime during next week.Just thought I would let you know I decided to mate Bo up with Oreo I'am not really sure why,I just thought they would make a good pair. They are mated up but have not laid yet I hope soon. Jeff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, to me, Maggie...it's the FUZZY part that tips the 'cute' scale!!
> 
> And Terry, I can also relate to FLUFFY DUCK BUTTS too... Ducks are adorable! I keep seeing Mr. Flapper and the gang!
> 
> Shi


Gosh .. does this make all of us a bunch of BUTT heads ????  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Gosh .. does this make all of us a bunch of BUTT heads ????
> Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> New years eve babies bringing in the NEW YEAR!
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/5431/picturesofourwhiteracerdm4.jpg
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/3884/picturesofourwhiteracerjy4.jpg


How ADORABLE!!! Looks like you got the first babies of the year!!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

New Years eve babies bringing in the NEW YEAR!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How precious, DeeJay! Congratulations!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

i just Want to Reach out And hold Them They Are So Tiny. But Where is That Baby Butt Picture We All Love At.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

As far as the baby butt picture, i didn't want to take the chance of getting hit in the eye with propellant lol!


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

today is jan 1 and i got one that hatched today so it will be easy to remember the day this one was born lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations DeeJay and budice7575, something else new to celebrate.  

Make sure to keep your birds and babies bundled up tonight DeeJay, it will be a most unusual cold night tonight for Florida.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yep it sure is a little nippy out today!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

come on people, please show us your new year baby pictures there has to be many many more?
P.S. congrats Budice!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> come on people, please show us your new year baby pictures there has to be many many more?
> P.S. congrats Budice!


I JUST came from the loft and one of the Mom's was feeding her new 1 day old baby, but OF COURSE, I didn't have my camera...... 
It's just so cold here, I hate to bother them. Right now, I've got 2 4-day olds, 2 3-day olds, 2 1-day olds, and 2 that should hatch today. Got 12 that should hatch tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*More babies........*

Just snapped a few more pictures, much to the parents dismay.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just barely able to get his picture. Dad wasn't messin' around!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats on the cute new babies!! How adorable!  You go Renee, you will have fun banding these guys/gals!  I have one pair due to hatch on the 9th. Will keep ya posted. Congrats again, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Congrats on the cute new babies!! How adorable!  You go Renee, you will have fun banding these guys/gals!  I have one pair due to hatch on the 9th. Will keep ya posted. Congrats again, Snowbird Sue


This is my favorite time of year (as far as pigeons go)........I just LOVE all the new babies.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Just barely able to get his picture. Dad wasn't messin' around!


This is one of my favorite aspect of pigeons - they are such devoted parents! Glad you were able to escape without serious injury!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, RENEE! You aren't kidding about dad not messin' around!!

I KNOW that LOOK!!  GREAT PICTURE!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches TO ALL!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> This is my favorite time of year (as far as pigeons go)........I just LOVE all the new babies.


Me too Renee, they are just so very special. So tiny and vulnerable and then they grow into these darling but demanding little squeakers who flap and chase mom and dad. You can just see the weariness on the parents faces at times.LOL. Congratulations on all your hatches. Sounds like you will be up to your arms in babies soon.

Margaret.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Renee! You are, indeed, a brave human to risk the wrath of Papa Pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Old age must REALLY be setting in!! LOL
Last night I went out to the loft for one last check. I walked by Pen #6 and heard a baby. Looked at my board and saw that the eggs were due to hatch today. (4th). Checked under Mom and she had one baby. Then it dawned on my,,,today is the 3RD, not the 2ND!!! I started checking all pairs and I had babies EVERYWHERE!!! All but one pair had at least one baby hatched. For some reason, I was thinking that TODAY was when most of the eggs were supposed to hatch............so, I guess all of my first round has hatched. How the heck I lost a day in there........I have no idea!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The babies are so cute, and the parents are beautiful even with the wing slap!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I started checking all pairs and I had babies EVERYWHERE!!!


Renee - that just gives me the most delightful visual  LOL Scary when ya kind of "loose" a day  Happens to me every new year's.... hehehee

I just LOVE all these fuzzy baby photos! Renee's one from a few hours old is just amazing to me. And seeing DeeJay's babies so very very tiny just makes me wanna cuddle. 

Thanks for all the pictures!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I love your baby season too! That picture of Dad has to be one of the best I've seen. He just wanted you to leave him alone to take care of his baby and letting you know he meant business. So cute.

Deejay, your babies are so cute. I love them at that age.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Updated Pictures*

The first picture is the first ones that I posted a few days ago. They are 8 days old today.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, hold on to that top picture for the contest. Believe you may have a winner there. Boy, that is one beautiful papa pigeon (I think that is papa?). Of course, the babies are precious, but the adult really is something!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great pictures Renee. I'm holding off on babies till I get my bands. I was late in sending for them. So am enjoying your pictures twice as much.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, hold on to that top picture for the contest. Believe you may have a winner there. Boy, that is one beautiful papa pigeon (I think that is papa?). Of course, the babies are precious, but the adult really is something!


If you're talking about the one with the babies neck stretched out, then yea, that's Daddy. He was actually feeding the baby, but when I opened the door to take the picture, he quit.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, it sure is cute. You can just see the other baby's beak between papa and the one he was feeding.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Super Cuties They Are And How They Have Grown. It Just Kills Me How Fast They Grow. Thanks For The Updated Pictures Keep Them Coming.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Two new babies 4 me!*

Greetings, my pair that were sitting on eggs have hatched late this afternoon!! Two cute little newbies!!  These are the first for this pair.  
Both hatched at the same time. Oh, they will be busy parents!!  Looks like I have a "Snowball" and a "Snowflake" in my Loft!!!  Snowbird Sue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Greetings, my pair that were sitting on eggs have hatched late this afternoon!! Two cute little newbies!!  These are the first for this pair.
> Both hatched at the same time. Oh, they will be busy parents!!  Looks like I have a "Snowball" and a "Snowflake" in my Loft!!!  Snowbird Sue



Congratulations!!! Take lots of pictures. They grow up almost before your eyes!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds and beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Some new pics........*

It's only been a couple of days since the last ones.....but they are growing up so fast!!!
Maggie........the first picture is of the same two babies with Mom, as the one that Dad was feeding in my last set of pictures. She's such a good Mommie, still sitting on her babies at 10 days old. The second pic is of 8 day old babies and the third pic babies are 6 days old. I got to band one, the other isn't quite big enough to keep the band on......maybe tomorrow. 
The other pictures were taken while neither parents were on the nest. It is warm here today though, so no biggie. They are fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cute, cute, cute!

They are all adorable.....of course, but, those first two really have my interest. With such a handsome papa and now, seeing their gorgeous mama, they should be something else! 

Isn't it amazing how fast they grow? I mean, look at the difference in the 8 day old ones and the 6 day old ones - only 2 days but a big difference.

I love the way they look so smug and content - like they own the world.  

Thanks Renee.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cute, cute, cute!
> 
> They are all adorable.....of course, but, those first two really have my interest. With such a handsome papa and now, seeing their gorgeous mama, they should be something else!
> 
> ...



Yea, those first two appear to be red in color which makes both of them little boy birds............one of their big brothers, a 2007 bird, won the 300 mile race in YB's this past year. I actually don't get a lot of girls from them. Last year the first set was one girl, one boy and the second set of babies was two boys. The year before that was the same, so it seems that 25% of their babies are girls. I don't know why I told you that..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL 

Well, because it was interesting!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
The pictures are beautiful. Everytime I see a young bird, I get this warm feeling in my tummy just thinking of the day when I have my own. Hope these win for you.

George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! More great pictures! Thanks, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*STILL growing.......*

Snapped a few of my first babies that are now 11 days old. The last picture is the Mom to the same babies in the picture where Dad had his wing raised. Both of them DO NOT like me being around the babies. If she is on the nest and Dad isn't, he'll come flying up to the shelf and strut and coo and give me heck. VERY protective.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Looking like they are going to be red grizzles just like their mom.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, they're red for sure, but not grizzles. At least one will have a few white splashes, but they're red checks. I'll have to see if I can find a picture of their brothers from last year.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG Renee -- I've entered that warm cute fuzzy wuzzy world of cuteness overload!!! And I love it... I've never experience baby birds so I really get a thrill when I get to see babies here. Today's picture of the baby with her mother is my favorite so far - so adorable craning his/her neck up  Awwwww....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, Renee, they just get better and better. The 1st picture is so precious. It may override my love of the one with papa and the two raising up to him. The two in the middle picture just make you want to cuddle them so much.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Golly, Renee, they just get better and better. The 1st picture is so precious. It may override my love of the one with papa and the two raising up to him. The two in the middle picture just make you want to cuddle them so much.


Yea, the baby was ACTUALLY begging to be fed, but it LOOKS like he's saying, "oh Mom.....I love you so much".......


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*pic of my new babies!*

OK, I hope this works. This should be a picture of my 4 day old new babies. Looks like they are getting plenty to eat, too! Thank you Renee for the help!! Snowbird Sue  
Here are "Snowball" and "Snowflake"!


View attachment 7911


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Snowbird Sue said:


> OK, I hope this works. This should be a picture of my 4 day old new babies. Looks like they are getting plenty to eat, too! Thank you Renee for the help!! Snowbird Sue
> Here are "Snowball" and "Snowflake"!


They are beautiful, Sue! Keep the pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*15 Days old*

Here's an updated pic of the very first two babies. Man, that two weeks sure flew by!!
The second pictures babies are 14 days old and the last one is 11 days old. I've got two single hatches and I HATE that. They always look so lonely  to me and I'm afraid they're not quite as warm, but it seems that Mom spends the night with them, so I guess they're ok.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I know this sounds SO silly but it makes me happy just looking at them. They are at the age I love so much when I can put my head down on those little porcupine feather shafts and snuggle with them.

Thanks Renee.




PS - don't know any good place to post this but I sure am sorry about Dallas losing yesterday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I know this sounds SO silly but it makes me happy just looking at them. They are at the age I love so much when I can put my head down on those little porcupine feather shafts and snuggle with them.
> 
> Thanks Renee.
> 
> ...


Yea, well, you ain't the ONLY one....... it's ok though......there's always NEXT year....... 
Glad you enjoy the babies. Those two red ones are so sweet!! The just peep and peep when I pet them. I made a little video of two other babies popping thier little beaks and raising their wings like their grown. They are SO funny....got to go upload the video. I'll post a link in a little while.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*What a TOUGH baby.......*

this little one is the total opposite of the little red guys, who are pretty laid back. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wW3W-qCcls


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Too bad I have dial-up!!! Have to wait for when I go to town to watch that one.  Oh, well, I'll just have to be content with pictures. I am trying ot shrink some, and see if I can get them up and posted. And, that isn't working, so I will go and "lurk" around some more. Renee, your babies are adorable!! Snowbird Sue


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Renee! I'm so very glad that you were not badly hurt by the viciously pecking and stubby wing whacking babies  !

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll go make dinner and see if it's been downloaded yet when I get done! love that dial-up.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I'll go make dinner and see if it's been downloaded yet when I get done! love that dial-up.


Oh, yes, it is dial-up, but it is better than nothing!!  This XP Pro. is sooooooo much better than the windows 95 I started on!  LOL! 
Snowbird Sue


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, when I clicked the link a blank page came up saying 
service not available. Wonder if You Tube is down?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, when I clicked the link a blank page came up saying
> service not available. Wonder if You Tube is down?


yea, I think it is. I got the same thing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I was just now able to see it. 9:28 a.m here in Calif. Darling kids Renee. That little guy is really feisty isn't he! Thanks for all the baby pictures. They just tickle my heart.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Renee, it came up fine just now. What cuties. So little but already defending their turf. It was cute the way both of them would raise up every time your hand moved towards them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures...*

Here's new pics of my first two babies. They are 22 days old today. Threw in one of Dad pulling nest duty. He's on his second round of eggs. The little blue birds are 21 days old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Except for the two red babies, they all look alike this year. Not getting the colors like I usually do. Oh well, they're still sweet.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I know just what you mean. Last year I got about all blue bars. This year my breeders are throwing grizzels, pencils, and reds like crazy!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm the complete opposite from you guys. This year I have my first blue bar baby EVER. Sure I've had indigo bars and checks and blue checks, but never a nice solid blue bar. I can thank Renee for the little blue bar baby, it's parents are both from her 
So far this year I've had red bars, red checks, indigo checks, blue checks, blue bar, yellows, blacks, and splashes and some pied. I'm also expecting some grizzles. Soon I'm going to have a pigeon rainbow in the sky!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the new photos, Renee! They are adorable babies no matter what color they are! They certainly fill up the nest bowls nicely!

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Renee! Beautiful babies! Hiow adorable!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> ...This year my breeders are throwing grizzels, pencils, and reds like crazy!


Sorry for my ignorance - what color/pattern is pencil?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

a pencil is a blue bar that has a dark pencil like shadings on the end off all there small wing feathers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Sorry for my ignorance - what color/pattern is pencil?


Well, these are chickens .. but you'll get the idea of "pencil" marked feathers .. it's like the feathers are outlined .. very beautiful. You'll have to scroll down a bit to see some of what I'm talking about.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Wyand/BRKWyand.html

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, those are fancy chickens! Thanks for the link.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really got tickled seeing your daddy pij picture, Renee! I love to see them with their heads tucked down.

When I first had Mr. Squeaks, I thought he had no NECK. He always had his head tucked down next to his body...usually _glaring_ at me!  

Of course, I found out he DID have a neck when he decided to BEAK me...that beak shot out so fast that I could barely SEE his neck before his head "retreated" back to his body! *sigh* those were the early days!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I want to hug the babies, very cute ^_^


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> a pencil is a blue bar that has a dark pencil like shadings on the end off all there small wing feathers.





TAWhatley said:


> Well, these are chickens .. but you'll get the idea of "pencil" marked feathers .. it's like the feathers are outlined .. very beautiful. You'll have to scroll down a bit to see some of what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Wyand/BRKWyand.html
> 
> Terry


Thanks! What beautiful birds!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

always love seeing your babies no matter what color they are ,thankyou for sharing ...its the cuteness that counts


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, my little guys are about ready to be weaned. Just a couple more days,.....in fact, 4 are getting moved tomorrow. I've gone out twice and found one of the red babies out of the box in the floor being chased. Had to crawl out in the aviary last night to get him. He was so scared and just squeaking.......poor baby. But he's a curious one. I went out one night and he was missing and he had flown up into the bottom box, wrong box of course, but he was laying in the bowl like he owned the joint. 
So, my next round should start hatching around the first of Feb.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe they've grown SO fast!! It doesn't seem that long ago that I was in cuteness overload over the babies. They still are adorable - but so much closer to looking like adults. Time does fly *sigh* Good luck with tomorrow's moving - I'm sure it will be an adventure


----------

